# carpetbagging



## fionacullinan (2 Apr 2003)

hello 

any ideas of companies in the uk that might be worth a small investment in the hope of future flotation????
would i need to be a resident in the uk????
just thinking


----------



## ClubMan (2 Apr 2003)

Please note the posting guidelines. Thanks.


----------



## carpetbagger (2 Apr 2003)

Now I'm lost. Where does it say anything about capretbagging? 

What about the INBS forum? I've seen lost of mentions of the future flotation of EBS. What did she  say wrong?
Thanks


----------



## N0elC (2 Apr 2003)

There is a discussion of Irish carpetbagging opportunities .

The EBS is probably your cheapest, lowest risk, bet at the minute. Their share account can give you full membership for €127. Beware though, that this membership threshold may rise if / when the INBS demutualise. 

At least you'll be getting interest on your €127, and your investment value is unlikely to fall. The windfall for EBS would be about €850. Not a bad return on investment, even if we have to wait 5 years or more !


----------

